
As Rains Soak California, Farmers Test How to Store Water Underground - happy-go-lucky
https://ww2.kqed.org/bayareabites/2017/01/13/as-rains-soak-california-farmers-test-how-to-store-water-underground/
======
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
Passing the Sustainable Ground Water Management Act was a pivotal move.
[http://www.water.ca.gov/cagroundwater/](http://www.water.ca.gov/cagroundwater/)

Before that, ground water was seen almost as a sacred right. Even if the
regulations seem to lack teeth, this was a major step into re-framing the
whole debate. The focus is on solutions rather than land rights.

Fortunately, the problem is looking potentially tractable with management
practices alone.

